# Whats the best knots for Spiderwire teflon coated braid?



## shead (Apr 11, 2006)

I tried clinch knot and such, but with a good pull the knots release, due to the teflon slick line. 

Is there a key knot to working with spiderwire "stealth" teflon and do you guys like this stuff? Seems like the 20 pound test I have is nice and light, they say its 6lb diameter, i assume this is equivalent to 6 pound mono in diameter. I really like the idea of no stretch in the line and thinner line, but if its going to require special knots I think I need to know.

Any input?


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I fish with Power Pro and use a Palomar knot with great success. After you use it a few times the coating begins to come off and knots will hold better. Go to www.PowerPro.com website and there are knots to use with braided line on there.


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

palomar is all i use, i trust it more than crimps. i tie my swivles and hooks on the leader with palomar. also make sure you put mona on the spool first to keep the line from spinning on your reel


----------



## Fullbody (Dec 24, 2004)

*Palomar all the way on braid*

Easy to tie and very strong - the palomar is the way to go on braid.

http://www.animatedknots.com/palomar/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

if you like spider wire you will love power pro 10 times better i like 30 lb on my baitcasters i use all the same knots just put a hitch or two xtra caught all kinds even jacks so i know it will hold. be sure to loosen the drag trout fishing. the no stretch thing dont work well with headshake. but also lots of action and sensitivity. espescially on top waters. I love it the fire line works great also. but power pro works best. the best mono is the 10# ande backcountry.thats all my favorites.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

double surgeon for braid to fluoro leader


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

300X said:


> double surgeon for braid to fluoro leader


No More leader's for me...Tied straight on...Palomar Knot....


----------



## shead (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. This stuff seems indestructible.

I don't like the way it feels on the rig though, makes the rod hum and just feels different. I can't seem to cast it well yet either, It will take getting used to. Does the textured braid wear on the guides any more than mono, because it sure sounds like it.

I've been using Berkley big game12 pound and can cast it well, but it seems to get more abrasions than I would like, and I lost a good bull red last month due to that, snapped and not at a knot. I like topwaters too, and figured the braided line might be better for walking dogs.

Thanks so much, this is a valuable forum!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

shead said:


> Does the textured braid wear on the guides any more than mono, because it sure sounds like it.


Braid will eat up the cheap ceramic guides. Go to stainless steel guide rods.



shead said:


> I like topwaters too, and figured the braided line might be better for walking dogs.


I like the mono for topwaters. I think you have a more action. Get an extra spool for your reel for mono. Watch out bringing a trout to the boat or to your side when wading... The last run right next to you will loose a lot of fish if your drag isn't set correctly with braid. And what ever you do... Don't horse a trout on braid. Hooks tear out of the mouth too easy with braid.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

When you spool up with braid..you have to spool it to the max..otherwise, it will not cast correctly....


Once you get the hang of it...you will never use Mono again..


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

put it on super tight.


----------



## Speckled Horn (Mar 5, 2006)

Shead-

I agree with jabx1962. I've been using braid and other hybrid lines for more than 6 years now. I tried the teflon coated spiderwire...and hated it. If you want a braid or super line...go with regular spider wire or power pro. I've been using Power Pro for a couple of years now with great success. No leader. Tie direct to the lure using a loop knot. Just make sure you always have some nail clippers of line snips with you. Real hard to chew through braid!

As for chewing up guides...I don't buy it! I fish Poco every year and have to spool up with that crappy 8lb Ande Tournament line they give us, using the same rods. I've never had a problem with any of my guides and they're all ceramic. 

Just my 2 cents. Stick with the braid and make sure you're hanging on to the rod when the fish hits!


----------

